
React+Flux can do in just 137 lines what jQuery can do in 10 - graffitici
http://swizec.com/blog/reactflux-can-do-in-just-137-lines-what-jquery-can-do-in-10/swizec/6740
======
lhorie
Kinda linkbaity. As commenters in the article pointed out, the jQuery code
omits the HTML and the React port has some functionality that is not present
in the jQuery version, so the LOC comparison in the title is pretty
meaningless.

The conclusion is that for a tiny one-off tool that can be banged out in 20
minutes, a big framework like React/Flux is completely overkill. But for large
codebases where maintainability is a big issue, then React/Flux can be
extremely useful (considering that's exactly the problem React/Flux try to
address).

Am I the only one who thinks this stuff ought to be obvious?

~~~
insin
This is more like what I'd expect a 20 minute React version to look like:
[http://bl.ocks.org/insin/raw/b2f4901d4173677908a8/](http://bl.ocks.org/insin/raw/b2f4901d4173677908a8/)

~~~
insin
And a Redux version because why the hell not:
[https://gist.github.com/insin/2f9a4cf810eeed88da89](https://gist.github.com/insin/2f9a4cf810eeed88da89)

------
brackcurly
I think this blog post is pointless. Of course every abstraction adds some
overhead at first. If your problem is simple enough to fit in a few lines of
code you don't have to think a lot how you structure it.

